# broken sd card



## socal82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Some how one of my kids broke my memory card now the computer wont read it. The plastic casing had a bend in it but i took the casing off and it doesnt seem that the actual inside was damage. Is there any way to recover the photos off it?


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2012)

If the casing was bent, it's likely the circuit board inside the case was too, so some of the circuit paths inside the board may be broken, making it very unlikely you'll be able to recover any photos.

A bent SD card is something I have never seen, or heard of before.


----------



## socal82 (Feb 1, 2012)

i see. anyone else have better news.lol


----------



## Destin (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never heard of it before either but I'd imagine Keith's answer is pretty spot on.


----------



## marvinh (Feb 1, 2012)

Your best bet is to send the card to the manufacturer to see if they can recover the images.  Good luck!  MarvinH


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2012)

socal82 said:


> i see. anyone else have better news.lol


Anyone can do that, if you don't mind being lied to.



> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2012)

Thread closed to keep memory card recovery software spammers out.


----------

